# best guard dog



## Vovin (Oct 9, 2008)

I am looking for a good guard dog for my house but I don't want something vicious natured or a dog that can snap. If you're going to tell me get a rottweiler I'm not interested in hearing it. Also bulldogs are out of the picture. I am looking for something that's not going to go around killing people's dogs and biting children.


----------



## Ineffable Aces (Oct 9, 2008)

It's all in how you train the animal. Probably my favorite is the German Shepherd. They are quite defensive of their families. I have a Shepherd/Golden lab mix. If anyone broke into the house, he'd show them where the stereo was. I blame the lab side of him.


----------



## DrewDrew (Oct 9, 2008)

Rotweilers and Pitbulls are often known to be vicsious animals but it is all in the way you train and raise them. I know some of the sweetest Rotweilers and Pitbulls.


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

To me a guard dog is not really that great of an idea because they are not predictable and if trained to attack it makes them less pet friendly for the family.

To me a dog is best suited as an alarm. They can let you know something is amiss way ahead of your senses and then you can take action.

So if looking for a security dog I would choose a breed with great hearing sense and a barking temperament.


----------



## ldmaster (Oct 10, 2008)

I have a german shepard and an australian shepard. Aussies have a reputations as unfriendly, not exactly vicious, but very VERY cautious around strangers. GSD's can be like mine (would gladly show someone who gave her a treat the combination to the safe) to the protection type dog - if I could only have one, it would be the GSD.

Survival minded ideas should include how hardy the dog is, if they have hereditary factors that are going to shorten their useful lifespan. My aussie has never been to the vet for a problem, she's about 10 now, and neither has my GSD. A grehound, for instance, has a very thin skin and wounds easily - other dogs are more prone to GI problems or vision problems. I'd stick with a herding type dog, having been bred to WORK, little was tolerated in making them 'pretty' and thus somewhat more prone to injury and hereditary illness.


----------



## Hoot (Oct 10, 2008)

I am an old man and a dog lover. So over the many years I have had occassion to live with a great many dogs of different breeds. Where you live (town, country, or surburbs), how you intend to keep your dog (inside or outside), how you intend to confine your dog, how much time you intend to spend with your dog, how much training you intend to give the dog, your own temperament and personality - all these should be considered when selecting a dog. 

Breeds do have very distinct characteristics. This is the only really good argument for buying a purebred rather than a mongrel. With a purebred you can have a fairly good idea of what to expect of your dog. But first you must determine just what role you want your dog to play then you can go about selecting the breed that meets your needs.

I have had extremely good luck with my dogs over the years. I've had only one that was a mistake. This dog (great dane) was a year old when I bought him. But he was so attached to his former owner that he was never able to bond with anyone else. I kept him for eight years and during that time the two of us merely tolerated each other. I had to admire that dog's undying loyality to his former owner.

Perhaps my best dog was a Rottweiller. He wasn't trained as a guard dog. He just knew that he was a guard dog and he was very serious about his job. But I lived in the country. He wouldn't have been as good a choice had I lived in town. He was a splendid dog.

Currently I have a little twenty pound mutt. She is a good early warning system but she figures it is my job to protect her rather than vise versa. But she is a great alarm dog. And a great companion I might add.

By all means get a dog, but understand that owning a pet is a commitment to the animal that you will give it the love, care, and attention that it needs for the life of the animal. That's a big commitment so you should seriously consider whether or not you will be able to do your part.


----------



## Binary Encryption (Oct 10, 2008)

*Bad idea*

As any good thief/spy/Ex-bf-gf/ninja or Santa Clause will tell you the first thing you do before going into a building is quietly "kill or drug the dog". If your looking for a beast that will "sound the alarm" your much better off with a goose. Geese are VERY territorial and will VERY loudly honk and attack a intruder. Best if they stay in the yard though lol. Sounds stupid I know but its also very true lol.


----------



## sunnyD_3 (Oct 10, 2008)

Geese are mean, it's true! They will bite your ankles and butt.


----------



## 1234user (Oct 10, 2008)

Can you get one that can't fly over the fence ?


----------



## Murrel-Maher (Oct 10, 2008)

Do they fly?


----------



## groundhogsniper23 (Oct 10, 2008)

yes they fly, but if your married just get ur mother-in-law to move in with u. that will scare anyone away if ur's is as bad as mine.


----------



## Redtail (Oct 17, 2008)

Siberian huskies are very friendly, sociable dogs... THey can be a pain in the ass to train, but for as great with kids as they are, a big black & white husky-malamute mix is one of the most intimidating dogs you'll ever come across, particularly one with a darker colored face. 

I don't know if any of you have ever lived in Aurora, Illinois before, but the place is the largest of the Chicago suburbs with one of the highest murder rates in the state. When I used to live there, my family started off with this big, brown German shepherd that made a good guard dog, but once he got old, he got neurotic and was no longer safe around our other dog. Of course, the husky we got shortly thereafter as a companion for the aging female we had already, was by no means a normal dog. He was a 95-pound dog, about 50% heavier than most Siberians will ever get. MASSIVE dog... Not fat, just big. 

Hard to imagine anyone without a gun and balls the size of kiwi-fruit wanting to mess with something like that. 

If your children are older, a Shepherd is probably a better choice, since older kids can exercise better judgement around animals, and they're easier to train.


----------



## FNFAL308 (Oct 17, 2008)

DrewDrew said:


> Rotweilers and Pitbulls are often known to be vicsious animals but it is all in the way you train and raise them. I know some of the sweetest Rotweilers and Pitbulls.


I gotta call BS on this one. I used to raise pitbulls a long time ago. They will not "normally" bite humans, but if they want to then the damage will be substantial. They will bite other dogs like Rots will bite humans - can't trust them at all.

And this is coming from someone who knows these dogs - not a tree hugger that just sees it on TV and thinks they know everything and wants to kill all rots and pits.

Rots? The most worthless piece of crap ever bred. This breed I would eliminate from the face of the earth.

Get a couple of Chihuahuas. They'll bark. Thats all you need. If you let the animal guard your house and it bites an intruder while you are not there, then it could be contrued as "setting a trap" for a burgler and you will get sued (except perhaps in Texas where you can shoot them). Especially since you came on here and asked about one for guarding your house.

I like the Mother-in-law idea. Or maybe a lawyer. They'll scare the be-jeesus out of anybody.


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

Pit bulls are not naturally human aggressive. They were bred to be aggressive towards other dogs for fighting and not be aggressive to their human handlers.


----------



## dilligaf (Oct 17, 2008)

look into a great pyrenees. They are more an animal guardian but will protect the humans as well and are as gentle as can be with kids. We have one and he was not around kids at all his first year of life and he behaves as though he was raised with one tugging at him his entire life.


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

Great Pyrenees seem like a shedding nightmare.


----------



## dilligaf (Oct 17, 2008)

Dean said:


> Great Pyrenees seem like a shedding nightmare.


 actually they arent. They have loads of hair and its long and fluffy but they enjoy being an out door dog therefore most of the shedding is done out doors. The fur does dread if they are not brushed regularly but other than that they are pretty carefree.


----------



## gds (Oct 10, 2008)

To answer the original post and address some of the other opinions expressed about specific breeds of canines. 

If you are in an environment,( rural, very few visitors, in control of your surroundings, and yourself) get a Fila Brasileiro. No other canine can compare to the dedication, loyalty, and protection/early warning of this animal. In my opinion all other canines pale in comparison.

A canine is a pack animal, it will follow whatever it believes to be it's superior.
Hence the reason purebred pitts, dobbies, sheperds, rotts, get a bad rap. They get contained without the social/pack structure that they require. One day the alpha mail (the man of the house) is in control. the next day the alpha female has gone crazy ( that time of the month) and the alpha mail is cowering.
What's a pitt or Rott to do but come unglued and snatch the weakest in the pack. 
Whoops, 2 yr old Johnny is dead now because there was a struggle in the pack.

Know your canine and choose accordingly.


----------



## TheBlackRabbit (Oct 21, 2008)

Dean said:


> Pit bulls are not naturally human aggressive. They were bred to be aggressive towards other dogs for fighting and not be aggressive to their human handlers.


Certain types of people own a large majority of these types of dogs. The training they receive usually consists of a rope in the back yard and a lack of attention. Hence the stereotype.

I also agree that depending on a glorified puppy animal that barely knows what it is to defend you is a bad idea. The dog expects you to protect them. They are GREAT for warning and making noise. They are the best alarm out there. But really do not put your families lives in the hands(paws) of an animal.


----------



## Blister (Oct 21, 2008)

I agree with the Shepard suggestions. German or australian. Preferably australian because they are so much larger. Sometimes just the size of your dog can keep would-be intruders away. We currently have a flatcoated retriever that weighs around 95lbs and about 60% of the people who come around seem to be terrified of him and he does nothing but wag his tail and slobber. He's a super family dog but he's no guard.

I had an aust Shepard in the 80's and he was very easily trained and seemed to have a lot of self control and intelligence. People were also intimidated by his size as well but they had more reason to be. If he didn't know you, you wanted to be real careful how loud you spoke to us. I remember when people would come to the house, he'd just sit and watch them like he was just waiting to be a good guard dog. lol. It was hilarious.

If I had the money, I'd get another one in a heartbeat. He interacted well with us, never snapped or barked at us and never actually had to bite anyone else.


----------



## android (Oct 22, 2008)

One of my neighbors has a St Bernard and sometimes it runs after people, I am hoping I don't have to contend with it myself..


----------



## Binary Encryption (Oct 10, 2008)

I have a strong feeling people are going to pooh-pooh me on this but my favorite dog is a male Mastiff just the size of these dogs is enough to make someone think twice. I've loved this dogs forever but they will eat you out of house and home and leave you HUGE gifts. Some of these dogs have been up to 200lbs but avg is 150lbs


----------



## Sean (Oct 25, 2008)

I actually feel that any dog you get will be adequate. Smaller dogs tend to be more yappy and let you know someone is near (we have a miniature Dachshund for this), Larger breeds can be more intimidating (we have a german shepard for this). The key to any dog though is training. If you want a real live trained guard dog...be prepared to pay big money for him, or big money and a lot of time to train himself and yourself. I always recommend puppy training, and 1 or 2 classes beyond that. It is good for the socialization of your dog, and it can actually teach you what your family member is capable of. If you don't treat your dog as a family member with love and compassion....don't be surprized if he doesnt live up to your expectations.


----------



## jlynnp (Oct 26, 2008)

*Guard Dogs*

I have spent most of my life living with dogs of all sizes and breeds. The best guard dog you can have is one who has been well trained by a professional trainer. The breeds most commonly used are German Shepherds, Belgian or Dutch Malinois, a few use other breeds but these are the most common. A well trained effective guard dog is NOT cheap, they can run into the thousands of dollars. Personally I have Belgian Malinois.


----------



## Tom (Oct 24, 2008)

Must cost a small fortune to feed a Mastiff! I've known a few in my life though and they are very, very well tempered dogs. I think they were bred to guard slaves or at least I read that from an article with Vin Rhangs (sp?).


----------



## Schoolyards (Oct 27, 2008)

*Any Dog That Barks*

Any dog, big or small that barks will make an intruder go to the next house. Why? It is not worth it to break in if there is a possibility of a problem. There are plenty other houses without a dog that he/she can enter without noise or issue.

I have a lab/Rott mix and like the guy before me said, will show them where the money is HOWEVER, will bark loudly before that person gets 10 feet of my front door or windows which means i will be up waiting for that poor bastard if he tries anything.

A loud Jack Russell fits the bill as well as a Doberman!


----------



## SimpleOne (Oct 27, 2008)

Dean said:


> To me a guard dog is not really that great of an idea because they are not predictable and if trained to attack it makes them less pet friendly for the family.
> 
> To me a dog is best suited as an alarm. They can let you know something is amiss way ahead of your senses and then you can take action.
> 
> So if looking for a security dog I would choose a breed with great hearing sense and a barking temperament.


I agree with this view 100%. I don't like the thought of keeping a living, breathing liability in my home. My 2 mutts (part border collies) are simply the alarms to notify me that there's a problem. They would delay any grown man long enough for me to grab the necessary weapon.

I know there are a lot of people who say that rotts and pits are good dogs. I'd just hate to be one of the few to have a dog turn on a neighbor, friend or family member. It would just take one little incident for a powerful breed to maim/kill a child.


----------



## rbwdriven (Oct 29, 2008)

*Guard dogs*

ok let me state something and let me explain it as well.

I own a Rotty.

I've had my dog since he was 6 weeks old. He is a pure breed German Rottweiler. Now that being said here are his stats. He is currently 8 years old, size 29" neck and roughly 160 pounds. We had to measure his neck to due to a friend making a collar for him.

my mother-in-law tells us pretty much on a weekly basis that he will turn due to all what she has heard about rottys. We to tell the truth he has turned, we have him a picture of him in mid air turning and catching bubbles.

We have been through training classes with him. Only one we did not do was Guard dog training due tot he one factor. Basically you loose instantly on your insurance if your dog bites somebody due to he has that training.

We know when basically somebody is on the property due to the dog, better than a door bell.

Now we also have two kids, my son is 4 and my daughter is 2. The kids pretty much lay all over the dog when they are in the front room and you can typically find the dog with in inches of the kids.

The one issue we have with our dog is. He does not know he is a dog, this is very damaging in a way. He has grown up around cats. He sits on the couch with us, on the back of the pillows on the couch. We have wrecked couches due to this. He likes to sit on your lap, this does not do a great deal for your man hood since pretty much they are through the floor while he tryign to get comfortable.

We have found out one thing with owning a rotty, keep them learning. As long as you show them love and keep them learning new stuff you will never have the bad dog. Also food. Good god does he eat. We only feed him dog food due to he can gas us out of the house if we feed him scraps.

My dog always is around us and walks with us. Kind of intimidating since my dog likes to play soccer with my son and I. He carries the ball for us at the field, so this tends to scare of people.

My wife was a vet tech for years, she had more issues with yappy dogs than big dogs. She calls the yappy ones footballs, they are about the size of them and can be easily dealt with that way. Most of the small dogs she has dealt with no matter how much the owner says they are nice are fear biters. Get near anything that makes them scared and they take skin. I've been on the end of that many times with the wife.

I love my rotty and will always have one.

Just my thoughts. I've owned both large and small dogs. I've always had better luck with the big dogs.


----------



## xj35s (Oct 29, 2008)

*me too*

I'm a dog lover. I have been bitten twice. both by shepehrds I've known for most of their life. both unprovoked and totally uncalled for.

My rott will let me know instantly if a guy is good or bad. If her hair stands up, you better not move a muscle. If the hair stays flat she'll try to scare the bejeesus out of you then lick you half to death while whining hystericaly.

My britney spaniel will bite the shit out of you if she feels you're a threat,won't bark, just chomp on your legs.

Both very loved house dogs and never been on a chain. spoiled rotten for sure.


----------



## Rob55 (Oct 31, 2008)

I agree with previous posts about having a dog that will alert you rather than trying to have one that will protect you. I have had several types of dogs, growing up in the counry (cattle ranch) and in the suburbs as well and I would rather have a dog around me that will let me know someone is approaching (great hearing, smell) than one that my friends or kids can't be comfortable around. I thinks Rots get a very bad rap, they have been some of the sweetest dogs I have known. The two breeds I have chosen are the 1)blue heeler (cattle dog) because it is a very protective without attacking and smart as anything, about 45 lbs so it doesn't eat a lot, and has very keen senses and the other 2) are labs - friendly, keen senses, capable of carrying their own food/water on a backpack trip, smart and good for retrieving game. Neither one has ever let me down, they get along great with livestock - and I always know what to expect from them.


----------



## xj35s (Oct 29, 2008)

*border colley...*

My inlaws have border collies. Jack who never barks, was one day like mad. They thought there was a coyote after the sheep. It was a chimney/roof fire.

That same dog was by mom's side as she walked into the storage shed for a rake. a Racoon jumped from a rafter at her and the dog had it dead before mom knew what really happened.Yes, it was Rabid. dog's okay, mom got shots just in case.

Not much for watch dogs, unless you're talking watching sheep!


----------



## Tex (Oct 31, 2008)

My boxer has tried to defend me or my wife twice. Both times were false alarms but he didn't hesitate. I have 3 boys and the youngest decided to give my boxer a "finger enema" when he was 2. The dog snapped at him as a warning, but didn't actually bite him. When I am talking to strangers, my boxer stands between us. I think I will always have a boxer as long as I live. My female boxer is just as protective.

My boxers have caught 6 rabbits, 2 dozen or more birds, and an armadillo. They have driven off a bobcat and we don't have coyote problems, even though we hear them in a field behind our house every night. Feeding 2 boxers and a beagle costs me about $15/week.


----------



## noisynick (Nov 1, 2008)

sounds like what you really want is a dog that barks and any Poodle will do that..
If you want it for Security and protection then you need too look at the bigger breeds and yes Rottwielers and Shepards and Dobermans are the best type dog for this. There not the only type but the best. Having had gaurd dogs for years I can tell you up front that occasionally they get wound up and make a mistake even the best its rare and usually not with out lots of provocation from an antagonist. Think for a minute if you were in your area behaving yourself and someone came by and taunted you continually wouldn't you snap after a while...
Dog handling requires common sense there a tool in a good handlers hands. Like a good wrench to a mechanic if used well they can perforn to there specs and beyond in most cases.
Theres one other thing you should know there not family pets as a rule and don't do as well that way because they get confused about there role and it takes alot to get them past that. But you can have both but you won't get the best of both worlds.
Honestly a Blue Heeler is a good family protection type dog Good for barking not much on take down though.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2008)

for dogs I have 2. a bernese mountain dog and an austrailian cattle dog. acd's are great dogs. people refuse to walk up to the house when she is out in the yard. on vacation once there was a threat and before I could react the dog had the person on the ground and controlled. 

however these dogs require a lot of exercise and a bit of space to roam. highly intelligent and easy to train. if you are not one for herding dogs or have family members that don't listen to your instructions on how to approach the dog acd's will herd family members into corners. they will also follow tightly at your heel. they are capable of assessing multiple situations or threats at once and love to be worked.

I will never be without a cattle dog.


----------



## adurbin (Nov 6, 2008)

If you are only going to have one dog, and use it for a pet, and a watch/guard dog, shar pei is the way to go. You will want to use an experienced trainer as they are very strongminded dogs, they may look cute and wrinkly (and will be to the family if trained right), but also with proper training will take care of business if need be.


----------



## Big B (Oct 28, 2008)

murrel
only if you buy them a ticket


----------



## K9-Handler (Nov 7, 2008)

Vovin said:


> I am looking for a good guard dog for my house but I don't want something vicious natured or a dog that can snap. If you're going to tell me get a rottweiler I'm not interested in hearing it. Also bulldogs are out of the picture. I am looking for something that's not going to go around killing people's dogs and biting children.


I have a lot of experience with working dogs (check my screen name). I'm a dog handler with a search and rescue group, have been for 13 years, and am currently working my second partner.
The wording of this original post comes across like the poster is shopping for an appliance -- like a security camera or a toaster. A dog is a living, breathing being that, depending on the breed, will lay down their life to save yours. They aren't disposable, like so many other things we own these days.
If you decide to get a dog, will you be willing to properly take care of it for its whole life? Buy it the best food you can afford (not supermarket brands)? Pay the vet bills when it gets sick? Get the required annual checkup and shots? Administer flea and tick medications each month? Be willing to pick them up when they can't do stairs anymore because of arthritis and old age? Will you be committed to attending obedience classes (they actually train the human, not the dog)? 
If you answered "no" to any of those questions, then get an alarm system instead.
If you decide that you can cut it, then don't be afraid to visit your local pound or rescue group. A pure-bred pup is nice, but despite what they tell you, a breeder doesn't have a clue what an 8-week old puppy will be like as an adult. At the shelter you get to see what you'll get. I've had both purebred and rescued dogs. The rescued ones just seem grateful for the rest of their lives. We rescued my wife's dog from bad home, and he spend his new lifetime being a therapy dog in nursing homes and group homes.
I agree with the posters that say that Rotty's have gotten a bum rap. Several Rottys that I've know had sweeter dispositions than many Goldens I've known. Pitbulls are another story -- but again, the problem is human, not animal. There has been so much breeding of the pitbulls for use in their ugly jobs that you'd be hard pressed to find one that hadn't been tainted by questionable genetics. 
I won't get any farther into the breed discussion, other than to instruct you to find a dog that both you and your family can be happy living with. Family member first, security system second. I think your needs would be much better served by a canine alarm than by an aggressive dog.

-Dave P., Connecticut Canine Search and Rescue


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

It does sound more like you want an alarm system than a companion that will function as an alarm and more. As K9-Handler pointed out a canine companion is just that, a companion for life. Be prepared for the good AND the bad.

I choose retrievers, Black Labradors to be specific. They are multi purpose and their goal in life is to make you happy, what more could you ask of a companion. Alarm? You bet and big enough to have a nice bark not a yap. Pack animal? Yep, they can haul their own food around and some of your gear also if required and trained to do so. Companion? They are devoted companions and readily accept their place in the family pack. Children? Almost any dog, trained correctly will be safe around family and friends. Bite? Yes, my first lab was trained to protect my truck and tools. She did bite 2 people who tried to reach in the truck to grab something. I could still trust her around children, they climbed all over her. Care? Same as any other canine companion. A big help? If you are in a situation, they can retrieve items for you, it is their life’s goal! If you are injured they can drag or bring items to you. They will accept any situation that I have required of them. They swim, are not afraid of the cold, are able to dig, carry items, retrieve items, and carry messages to and from other people… 

But remember, no breed’s traits are positively going to be in every dog of that breed. They are all different, as people are and you kind of have to deal with what you got and build off their good points. Jeffrey Dahmer had a mother and do you think she thought he’d turn out like that??


----------



## racer944 (Feb 5, 2009)

I am a huge proponent of using Golden Retrievers. Just as the above poster listed all the positive reasons for having a Lab., the Goldens have all the same traits (although mine went through a maniacal digging phase, but eventually evened out) and seem to have a better sense of humor or just nicer disposition. Plus, it doesn't scream "wacko" to the outside world if you have a couple Goldens guarding the old homestead.


----------



## 10101 (Oct 31, 2008)

Pit Bull or German Shepard.


----------



## mistermarkos (Feb 17, 2009)

*Bulldogs are out of the picture!!*



Vovin said:


> I am looking for a good guard dog for my house but I don't want something vicious natured or a dog that can snap. If you're going to tell me get a rottweiler I'm not interested in hearing it. Also bulldogs are out of the picture. I am looking for something that's not going to go around killing people's dogs and biting children.


Before going around suggesting that bulldogs are out of the picture because you dont want them biting and killing peoples dogs, just find out about this breed first, this is probably the most docile, child friendly, chilled out breed on the planet! where do you get your information. Bulldogs have died in the past from children stabbing them with knitting needles, stabbing accidentally of course and the dog didnt retaliate, the bulldog, like a bull mastiff is severly loyal, and loving towards its family including above all kids and is very respectdul if not aloof of other dogs. Do your homework!!!!


----------



## cowboy (Jan 3, 2009)

Pitbulls are by far my favorite. We have 3 now ( all in the house ) they are the most affectionate and loyal dogs I have ever been around. I have had quite a few of them now and they have my trust and love as well. obviously the media is afraid of them as they make bad dogs out of them. If they had ever had one them they couldn't tell the lies they have about them. its real sad what they do to the magnificent pitbulls


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

How about a schnauser, they were bread for hunting and rodent control around the farm. I had one for a childhood pet. (moms choice) He barked at everyone who came to the door and would not stop until you petted him. He also had a keen sence of hearing and would bark at sounds late night. We definately knew when something was out of the ordinary. The food budget for him wasn't very much either. We just left him on caffiteria style feeding.
Today I have 2 yellow labs, they eat 1# each a day in food minimum and never bark at anything. They would probably sell me and each other out for a treat if they knew how.


----------



## Tex (Oct 31, 2008)

This picture is 7 years old, but he is still protective and at the same time the best family dog you could imagine. He gave a warning snap, but didn't actually bite my youngest when my youngest was almost 2. My boy decided to give the dog a "finger enema". That's the only aggression he has ever shown against any member of my family, and it was more of a warning growl. We washed his finger immediately.


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

Considder a schnauzer, they bark at any little noise that is out of the ordinary, and are good with children. They do not shed either. We had one for a pet when I was a child.


----------



## Canadian (Dec 14, 2008)

I like the paint job on the dog house.


----------



## Vertigo (Aug 6, 2009)

Hi all,

this will be quite a lenghty post, with lots of replies to many posters in this thread. When I was reading through all this, I became pretty fired up about some statements and questions around here, so I have spent about two hours making this, enjoy!



Dean said:


> To me a guard dog is not really that great of an idea because they are not predictable and if trained to attack it makes them less pet friendly for the family.
> 
> To me a dog is best suited as an alarm. They can let you know something is amiss way ahead of your senses and then you can take action.
> 
> So if looking for a security dog I would choose a breed with great hearing sense and a barking temperament.


Amen to that, dogs should be warning systems, not attack instruments.



Binary Encryption said:


> As any good thief/spy/Ex-bf-gf/ninja or Santa Clause will tell you the first thing you do before going into a building is quietly "kill or drug the dog". If your looking for a beast that will "sound the alarm" your much better off with a goose. Geese are VERY territorial and will VERY loudly honk and attack a intruder. Best if they stay in the yard though lol. Sounds stupid I know but its also very true lol.


Although I fully agree with the statement about geese, if you would own any you would also know that they will start 'honking' for any reason at all and sometimes with no reason, even at night. They just cannot differentiate as well as a dog between random noise and something which is out of place.
(yeah, I do have geese, about 12 of them)



sunnyD_3 said:


> Geese are mean, it's true! They will bite your ankles and butt.


Try swans for viciousness, compared to them, geese are fluffy rabbits.



rambo said:


> Can you get one that can't fly over the fence ?


Yeah, they have to be 'pinioned' (had to look up the translation), meaning that the joint of a bird's wing which is furthest away from its body is removed when they are young (happens on only one wing, to create an imbalance, otherwise it does not work)



Murrel-Maher said:


> Do they fly?


(...) no comment



FNFAL308 said:


> Get a couple of Chihuahuas. They'll bark. Thats all you need. If you let the animal guard your house and it bites an intruder while you are not there, then it could be contrued as "setting a trap" for a burgler and you will get sued (except perhaps in Texas where you can shoot them). Especially since you came on here and asked about one for guarding your house.


Very true, small dogs make the best guard dogs, because they will not 'investigate', but rather start barking from the first second they _feel _something is not right



Sean said:


> The key to any dog though is training. If you want a real live trained guard dog...be prepared to pay big money for him, or big money and a lot of time to train himself and yourself. I always recommend puppy training, and 1 or 2 classes beyond that. It is good for the socialization of your dog, and it can actually teach you what your family member is capable of. If you don't treat your dog as a family member with love and compassion....don't be surprized if he doesnt live up to your expectations.


Training is important, if you really need a dog for 'work-purposes' like search and rescue, drug sniffing, police dogs,... and it will indeed cost you a fair amount of money and don't forget lots of time, both during the training and after. However 90% of the dogs most people have, neither need this specialised training nor use it. As long as you know what you are doing, you can train your dog perfectly yourself. BUT, A+ for your statement about puppy training, this is the one thing all dogs should have.



jlynnp said:


> I have spent most of my life living with dogs of all sizes and breeds. The best guard dog you can have is one who has been well trained by a professional trainer. The breeds most commonly used are German Shepherds, Belgian or Dutch Malinois, a few use other breeds but these are the most common. A well trained effective guard dog is NOT cheap, they can run into the thousands of dollars. Personally I have Belgian Malinois.


Very nice jlynnp, the 'Mechelse Herder' (Belgian Malinois) as we call it here is an excellent guard dog. Not so much overbred like the more known German Shepherd, and much more intelligent and calm. And their service record speaks for itself: Many police forces and the US secret service swear by them. 



K9-Handler said:


> I have a lot of experience with working dogs (check my screen name). I'm a dog handler with a search and rescue group, have been for 13 years, and am currently working my second partner.
> The wording of this original post comes across like the poster is shopping for an appliance -- like a security camera or a toaster. A dog is a living, breathing being that, depending on the breed, will lay down their life to save yours. They aren't disposable, like so many other things we own these days.
> If you decide to get a dog, will you be willing to properly take care of it for its whole life? Buy it the best food you can afford (not supermarket brands)? Pay the vet bills when it gets sick? Get the required annual checkup and shots? Administer flea and tick medications each month? Be willing to pick them up when they can't do stairs anymore because of arthritis and old age? Will you be committed to attending obedience classes (they actually train the human, not the dog)?
> If you answered "no" to any of those questions, then get an alarm system instead.
> ...


:congrat: congrats, just one thing, the breeder usually does have a clue what the dog will be like, but just as anyone else, he/she wishes to sell the dog...

Now, over to my ideas on this topic:

For a guard dog, out of 'security' purposes, go for a small dog. period
Why? Simple, they bark before they scout, so you will be awake, after which _you _check out what is going on. Only dogs with specialised training (ie police dogs and such) should be used to actually engage an intruder. Your dog, no matter what size or how aggressive, will be easy picking for someone who knows his way around dogs. And yes, I am speaking out of experience.

If I had to recommend a race of small dogs, I would recommend the 'Papillon' or 'Butterfly dog' we have two of them at home and they are among the most alert, yet most family friendly dogs there are. They will always bark when unknown things occur, yet will never be aggressive. I actually looked up some information about them on wikipedia, since I did not know how to describe their behaviour/temperament properly:

Papillon (dog) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

and this line really describes them perfectly: 


> The Papillon has the appearance of a dainty toy breed, but many owners will claim that their dogs are "big dogs in little dog suits".


Oh, and do not be alarmed with that picture on the top, most papillons will never have a coat so long. They just appear extra fluffy, because the pictures of the dogs on the wiki page are mainly taken from competition animals.

If you really need a dog to go with you everywhere, who sits next to you in your car, who can aid in hunting, working purposes. Then the most obvious answer would be a dog from the shepherd family. They are strong, intelligent, can endure a lot, very protective of their herd (to which you belong and are the leader of) and will listen very well to commands, up to the point where nothing needs to be said or pointed at, at all. (Point in case, the border collie).

As to recommend a particular race as a working dog, I swear by the Belgian Malinois Shepherd. We have had a few in the past, and I cannot even start naming any disadvantages, because I do not know of any. They are not too big, not too small, a short coat (albeit not a very beautiful race), very sturdy, amongst the most intelligent dog races there is and more loyal than one's own children  (not that I would know already, but that's what my father told me 

One last thing,

If anyone ever plans on getting a dog for guarding purposes, never let them run freely around in the garden at night, and do not let them run around freely in the house at night, unless you can close off all curtains and points of entry to the house. As soon as a BG knows where your dog is, he knows how to get to it without alerting you, and then it is bye bye for your dog, and no warning for you.

my $0.02 ( x $1/line = I am a rich man!)

greetz and take care,

V.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

We have 7 dogs. The smallest is a mini poodle and the largest is a Chocolate Lab. In between are 2 Jack Russell, 2 Blue Heeler, and a Border Collie. The smaller ones are by far the best early warning system you could ask for. When there is a noise outside the norm, they are all over it. A few weeks ago we had what we assume was a fox get into the yard where we keep the bantams. The Jack Russells woke us out of a sound sleep and were outside( through the doggie door) before we were able to get out of bed. Unfortunately we did lose 1 bird, but we haven't seen or heard from the fox since. The larger dogs have a deep menacing bark that is very intimidating. Seems to me that a combination of both would be ideal. I pity the person that tries to break into our place. Heck, we rarely lock the door.


----------



## youpock (Oct 20, 2009)

mines a killer!


----------



## kenny (Nov 11, 2009)

I love my english mastiff, yes a lot of work to feed and clean up after but he is the sweetest dog I have ever owned. The down side to a mastiff is that take great pride in protcting there family drop by guests quickley become a thing of the past. Mine is about 200lbs and the noise that errupts from him when he spots something out of place is very scary. I have never been scared of any dog or thought than I could be physically beaten by one but after wrestling with the mastiff to see how strong he was I was amazed when he decided playtime was over and jumped up and threw me off him like it was nothing. I have a new respect for large dogs. Mastiffs are dogs best suited for guys,my wife loves him but has already said there will be only one of those monsters,she misses the parents dropping bye the house (Im not really missing the in-laws- I love this dog)


----------



## nlgordaz (Dec 3, 2009)

I write a breed description for the Papillon dog breed for pets4you.com Here is hte beginning of it. The history of the breed is a bit interesting.

History

Papillon is among the oldest dog breeds with a traceable ancestry going back roughly 700 years in Europe. Originally known as the dwarf spaniel or epagneul nain, this breed of dog has ears resembling those of spaniels. According to the Italian frescoes, this dog is traceable to the 13th Century through to the fifteenth when it featured in numerous paintings all related to the Renaissance period. The knowledge regarding its development is actually attributed to the dog’s depiction through paintings. The French breeders later perfected this breed thereby developing a dog with erect ears resembling those of butterflies.

General Description

The Papillon or Continental Toy Spaniel comprises a long, plumed tail that is constantly curled over its back while in motion. Its long and white lustrous coat has patches of all colors in exception of liver. Its butterfly-like ears are either carried drooping or erect. Phalene Papillon or Moth is the latter variety of Papillon dogs with dropping ears. They have a white, well defined nose band as well as an intelligent and alert expression while its muzzle is slightly pointed and short. The dominant color of Papillons is white and the other colors simply integrate as patches and these are the colors that cover the ears and eyes front to back.


best,
Lane


----------



## jackshouse (Dec 3, 2009)

German Shepherds - hands down the best for socilization, great with kids, loyal, easily trained and if need be will put a serious hurting on anyone looking to harm you or family members.


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

I love Boxers but that more familiarity with the breed than much else.


----------



## allen_idaho (Oct 21, 2009)

Some years ago I had a newfoundland. Best dog I ever had. He was around 170 pounds, curly black hair, and was strong as hell. Whenever a car pulled up to the house, the first thing he would do is run over and jump up on the driver door. So the first thing anybody would see is a giant bear-like dog looking at them and holding their door shut.


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

That would get a person's attention in a hurry.


----------



## mirigraber (Dec 11, 2009)

I agree with everything the poster who suggested a Great Pyrenees said. They are wonderful dogs. I lost mine to bone cancer. He was great with kids and even strangers but was also a serious dog with the ability to assess situations and respond accordingly. I have two German Shepherd now and would probably choose them over all other dogs. They have to monitored around kids and strangers (they are rescue dogs with issues) but are sweet and goofy around family. Their speed is incredible however and they are definitely the react and ask questions later type. This isn't always a good thing but I take owning them very seriously and am actively working with a trainer. The male will only let strangers get so close to me which is not desirable but we are working on it and he's doing well in class. The female will sit by me quietly if even the kids get mouthy. Their loyalty is absolutely without question but so is mine. I told a friend who has a ton of guns that I would like my own firearm. He said that with my dogs I didn't need one. I I told him that would want to protect them (which he thought was funny because he thinks they could protect themselves) but the truth is their reaction time is so ahead of mine I don't think I'd have a chance.


----------



## mirigraber (Dec 11, 2009)

I just wanted to add that I would encourage anyone who gets a dog to consider a rescue. My male spent the first 6 months of his life in a pen. My female spent the first 1 1/2 years of her life tied to a fence and didn't even have a name. The people who owned her saw dogs as a way to make easy money and cared for her far less than most people do livestock. They gave her to me because they were afraid of her - with reason. As far as I'm concerned she was reacting appropriately towards people who did absolutely deserve to be bit. I made her owner unchain her before I met her but aside from that we bonded immediately. As far as I'm concerned adopting an adult dog is well worth the effort and the bonds formed are every bit as strong as the bonds you will make if you raise a dog from a puppy. I don't think mine have ever forgotten that I rescued them from very bad situations. Adopting a dog is one of the few chances most of us get to be heroes. But you do have to be willing to deal with behavioral issues (in my case mostly towards non family members and food aggression initially with my female even to me) especially with guard breeds.


----------



## westr01 (Dec 4, 2009)

*Alarm dogs!*

I have two "Alarm dogs"! The big mail is a Shepherd/Rott cross, my female is a pure Shepherd. The mail is a huge teddy bear except at night! The female is a typical overly protective Shepherd who at first does not like or trust any one in the house. She warms up quickly to most people. I keep them both in the house, in my room at night.  I have not had any obedience or potty training problems with either of them.


----------



## mrghostwalker (Sep 17, 2009)

Growing up on a farm we had one dog- a black lab. He was a great family pet and would bark if anyone crossed into "his" property. It was impossible to sneak into our house- or the yard if he was outside.
He also drove off several other dogs that were looking for trouble. He even shook one by the neck! 
As a side note- we never had a problem with wild animals either as he killed ever woodchuck and raccoon we ever had.


----------



## Cpt_Hun (Dec 17, 2009)

Dean said:


> To me a guard dog is not really that great of an idea because they are not predictable and if trained to attack it makes them less pet friendly for the family.
> 
> To me a dog is best suited as an alarm. They can let you know something is amiss way ahead of your senses and then you can take action.
> 
> So if looking for a security dog I would choose a breed with great hearing sense and a barking temperament.


Hi, agree, and I'd suggest for ex. the terriers (fox, irish), but you should be avare that they need a lot of walk, work - they are energy cells.
Another suggestion would be the hungarian puli or mudi, a kind of sheperd dog but small in size yet so nice.) They love family and children, and very caotious with strangers.
Puli - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

*Long Thread!*

I've gotta' vote for the German Shepherd and/or Rottweiler if you want a guard/protection dog. Intimidation dogs are usually large and dark.

My daughter and son-in-law have four small children and a rottweiler. The kids crawl all over that dog and she just soaks up the attention.

If you just want an alarm get a small dog. Cheaper to feed and they don't leave as big a "piles" to clean up.

Like has already been said, training is the key. Dogs can be taught what is or is not acceptable.

One quick note from personal experience if I may. Get the dog that is most devoted to you. Two of the most intelligent dogs I've had were also the most difficult to train. The dog I have now is definitely not a rocket scientist but she would do anything to please me. She's also been the easiest to train. When you get right down to it there isn't a lot of difference in intelligence levels of dogs so you're far better off to have one that would rather have it's tummy rubbed than eat. It shouldn't see itself existing without you. Independant dogs are a pain. I hope that makes sense.

I too would like to add that (in my exerience) dogs from an animal shelter seem to be the best dogs you can get.


----------



## mdprepper (Jan 22, 2010)

We have a Border Collie/Lab mix we found. He is a couch potato. The laziest dog ever born. He is house trained, but has no other training. He has a very mean sounding bark and will alert to any new sounds in the neighborhood. But when someone walked in the door without knocking, he was barking like mad and pinned them to the door (but did not bite). He is very protective of us.

What breed is right for you, only you can answer that.

I have had friends and family with German shepards, Rotties, Pitbulls, Dobies, mutts and everything else. There was never one that I was afraid of or worried about my children being around. Actually that is a lie, I would never allow kids around my Moms 4lb Yorkie!! But the 150lb Rottie was the best "babysitter" my newborn daughter ever had.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

mosquitomountainman said:


> I too would like to add that (in my exerience) dogs from an animal shelter seem to be the best dogs you can get.


I check out a pup at our local SPCA, but couldn't get because I have critters that have not been 'fixed' I understand about the dogs ... but ... NOT my mare, goats and cows. I told the lady she was nuts and that I would find a dog else where. (Which I did) -

I think some of the rules and regulation are starting to go a little over the edge.


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

They wouldn't let you take a dog home because your live stock isn't neutered?


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Big Brother is watching out for us. We wouldn't want any Goat/Cannine Zombies running around.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Dean said:


> They wouldn't let you take a dog home because your live stock isn't neutered?


TRUE! I just about fell in the floor.:nuts:


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

I'd like to see a spayed cow.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Rules & regs ... that is what it is all about!:gaah:


----------



## CowboyZombie (Jan 28, 2010)

Jason said:


> I'd like to see a spayed cow.


I call it hamburger.. :beercheer:


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

I've enjoyed this thread, so many different ideas, so much my dog has a bigger pee pee then your dog... My last dog was a Jack Russell , I got him as a pup and in the first 6 months almost killed him myself.. after he was about 9 months old he became a good buddy to travel with, When he was outside he wanted to bark at any and every thing they moved but inside at night he wouldn't bark, he would growl tho...trouble was when I told him thanks for the warning that I'd take it from there he wasn't hearing it, he wanted to go out to do battle, all 20 lbs or so of him... damn fool layed down one night and died, wasn't even a year old..after chewing up about $4,000 worth of hearing aids not to mention whatever else the lil shit could reach he gets to being a great buddy and croaks...go figger.. but I always knew when some hoodoo was around my TT at night.. usually racking the 870 real hard ended the problem ...

My best dogs ever were Great Danes, beautiful wonderful members of the family.. If a burgler broke in a lab would show them the TV and the toaster, a Great Dane would help carry them out.. worthless except for attenion getter's..Chicks loved them.....

I figure if whatever the mutt is, they only have to get my attention and I'll take care of the biting.. fair trade...:2thumb:

I too am in the market for another dog, thought about an Airedale, or even a golden retriever but will most likely end up with an Austie...


----------



## 101airborne (Jan 29, 2010)

Binary Encryption said:


> If your looking for a beast that will "sound the alarm" your much better off with a goose. Geese are VERY territorial and will VERY loudly honk and attack a intruder. Best if they stay in the yard though lol. Sounds stupid I know but its also very true lol.


Yeah Guenia ( spelling?) are also good plus they also are great for bug/insect control. We also have a 140 pound timberwolf shepard mix. One of the friendliest animals I've ever had But will raise holy he## when someone is around the house or knocks on the door. I think if someone strange entered with out our okay he would do some seriuos damage to them.


----------



## booter (Jan 23, 2010)

You might want to look at the 'working breeds' they are very territorial and are completely loyal to their family and lands. I had a Sargent from VietNam he was an 'Olde Schoole' K-9 handler, he was a magician with training dogs, if you went to his house off-base you had to be careful. Terry raised an entire litter of Chihuaua's there were 8 of them critters, he had trained them as; sentry/patrol/attack dogs, they were like a 
swarm of Piranha's, that pack was seriously dangerous to your health. Which goes to show you that any animal can be trained to be an Angel 
or a Monster. Look for a Terrier breed, for loyalty and tenacity, look up 'Kerry Blue' Terriers, they're built solid like a tank and are really strong, 
also dogs are pack animals so 2 or more are adivisable.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Well, we have 6, so I guess they should be comfortable with that.


----------



## dawnwinds58 (Jul 12, 2010)

I personally raise standard Rat Terriers. Not the "dust bunny" sizes, but 18-25 lb standards. The breed has 3 ear types, prick-ear (shepard) tipped (collie) button (russell terrier) multiple colors with a patched/spotted white/black/tan tri-color as their traditional pattern, 4 sizes, toy under 10lbs, mini to 13" at the withers, standad 14"to18" at the withers, and the Decker-line which can reach 50lbs of hog-hunting muscle. Most families can find a Rat Terrier that suits their lifestyle.They are healthy on the norm, little of the purebred defects found in many AKC breeds, shorter hair, easy keeper size, feed efficent, playful, smart, fast, good hunting instincts, handle my grandchildren well since they were raised with them, a bit rough to teach which thing isn't prey as the hunt instinct is strong in them, but a super all around dog with many of the best traits of both large and small dogs. Mine are working dogs. They ARE ratters and do "search and destroy' missions in the hay and feed, work well as a team, will climb right up a tree after squirrel if they can get a hold on the bark, keep coyotes out of my goats and kids, and keep stray dogs off their territory with a vengence. They also make incredible, huggable lap warmers. As for geese, Chinese Weeders make the best, they hate everybody equally. I raised many, even for food they won't like you.


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

*My last Dog*

Was a Jack Russell , really cool mutt, small dog.. 15 pounds with a 100 pound attitude, BIG teeth and fast... fell over dead one day , not a year old..just died , but nothing came near that he didn't know about... and for us old deaf farts that's good!

Had Labs and as stated they would show the Burglars the TV... raised Great Danes..wonderful dogs!! yhey would help carry the TV to the burglars car...

I like Aussies and Pere's but really all I need is something that can hear a fish fart under water 500 yards away and who will then wake me to deal with the issue...

Can't stand yappy mutts, I keep a good recipe for them, involves rice and bamboo sprouts..

Will say tho that weeny dogs are damn good watch dogs but tend to be yappers..

Of all things in the dog world I once knew a lady who had a standard poodle and it was a damn good dog!


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

HozayBuck said:


> a Jack Russell , really cool mutt, small dog.. *15 pounds with a 100 pound attitude*, BIG teeth and fast...


Ain't that the truth! We have 2 and they don't care how big their opponent is. Big fat groundhogs don't stand a chance with either of them.


----------



## horseman09 (Mar 2, 2010)

UncleJoe said:


> Ain't that the truth! We have 2 and they don't care how big their opponent is. Big fat groundhogs don't stand a chance with either of them.


Hey, UncleJoe. Maybe we should all get together and raise about a hundred of those Jack Russels and turn them loose in DC. They'd clean out the varmints there but, poor things would probably all die of some nasty diseases after biting those pols.


----------



## hank2222 (Jul 11, 2010)

booter said:


> You might want to look at the 'working breeds' they are very territorial and are completely loyal to their family and lands. I had a Sargent from VietNam he was an 'Olde Schoole' K-9 handler, he was a magician with training dogs, if you went to his house off-base you had to be careful. Terry raised an entire litter of Chihuaua's there were 8 of them critters, he had trained them as; sentry/patrol/attack dogs, they were like a
> swarm of Piranha's, that pack was seriously dangerous to your health. Which goes to show you that any animal can be trained to be an Angel
> or a Monster. Look for a Terrier breed, for loyalty and tenacity, look up 'Kerry Blue' Terriers, they're built solid like a tank and are really strong,
> also dogs are pack animals so 2 or more are adivisable.


i have a small chihuahuas that was a pound dog and he really small but it funny for he is the best guard dog in the world for he will lay on the floor and keep watch when i travel in a hotel when i take him with me ..he does not bark at the door or do anything to make a sound instead if iam not paying attention to the door ..he come over and head butt me on the leg or lick my face if iam a sleep only when you try to mess with the door will he bark at the door ..i took him to petco the other day to get a new chew toy for i did not want him to start in my dress shoes ..he has not done that yet but never know when a lady tried to pet him and he went nuts trying to bite her in the cart..for i had in the front of the cart basket with his food and new chew toy and the lady tried to reach in and pet him and he was not going to have that happen ..

when i bought home a date he like ok and goes off and sleeps on the floor in front of the tv and does not bother a person as long as you do not try to pet him ..i told a few dates do not try and pet him you be fine with him in the apt ..

he was abused by a women who had him before and he does not like women much but as far as kids or other men around him he cool about beening handle by a stanger if iam in the area with him..

how i got him was i had taken a friend down to the local pound for get a free shots for your dog day where i lived and i was sitting there waiting for my friend when the door open and out the door he came at full speed saight into my lap where i was sitting in the waiting room for her and was looking at me like save me please when he looked up ..so i was like ok i guess i got a dog after all..he had been fixed and had his shots and he was ready to go when i got him

i take him with me on road trips and he rides in the floorboard on a blanket and has a small rubbermaid tote lined with a puppy training pad to go to the bathroom in ..

the funny thing is people think he a cute little toy dog and not a guard dog but looks and size can fool you at times..

he is a joke picture someone sent me about the size of my dog ..


----------



## Tribal Warlord Thug (Jan 27, 2009)

i stick with pure bred....dont like to get someone elses problem from the pound....i put good money in my animals, know what-where-who their pedigrees are and have excellent training done...my Rotty's are even CGC tested and registered (k9 handler knows what im talkin' about) nothing like a pair of Rot's staring at ya..


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

youpock said:


> mines a killer!


Is that a cardigan corgi?


----------



## mikesolid (Aug 24, 2011)

Me and my fiance went to the ARL and adopted a "terrier mix". He looks like a doberman but isn't as big, he also has some black spots on his tongue which usually means he has some Chow in him but yea.

He's a very intimidating LOOKING dog, he's alert (growls everytime he hears movement outside in our apartment hallway. Very good since it's not the best neighborhood). But at the end of the day he's a big pushover. His obedience is great to. We take him on walks without leashes and he follows us with no problems.


----------



## Momturtle (Nov 2, 2009)

RabidCoyote those are gorgeous Rotties. I also believe that a well bred and well trained Rottie is the best dog in the world . . . IF everyone in the household is on the same page with respect to training/interacting with the dogs. They are so intelligent and capable with generous and devoted hearts. A bad one that is untrained can be a nightmare though which is why the shelters are full of adult Rotts that have been given up because people got them for the wrong reason or just thought a good dog sprang up without any effort. 

I would also love to have a Papillon because they are alert and intelligent little dogs. Unfortunately they are just the right size for a coyote/owl/bobcat snack and we are way out in the country.


----------



## rextex (Sep 14, 2011)

I have a 150 pound Great Dane. He likes people and other dogs but is very protective. He never fails to let me know when someone or something is messing around outside. He's well trained and will sit and ignore everything if I tell him to sit and stay. He doesn't eat as much as you'd think no more then my Lab did. All in all a very nice friend!


----------



## 1969cj-5 (Sep 14, 2011)

Binary Encryption said:


> As any good thief/spy/Ex-bf-gf/ninja or Santa Clause will tell you the first thing you do before going into a building is quietly "kill or drug the dog". If your looking for a beast that will "sound the alarm" your much better off with a goose. Geese are VERY territorial and will VERY loudly honk and attack a intruder. Best if they stay in the yard though lol. Sounds stupid I know but its also very true lol.


Add Guinea Fowl for the noise but not the meanness


----------



## FreshWater (Sep 24, 2011)

If you want a great noise maker, get a gander...they are great and in hard times you can eat em


----------



## lefty (Sep 29, 2011)

HI,

I am found of the Rhodesian Ridgeback. It isaboth a sight and scent hound, does not go to voice unless it has bayed up its pray, Great for hunting also a good all around guard, bonds usually with one person but is protective of the family.

Is great with kids and very hardy. I lost mine after 15 years I will get another


----------



## ducksnjeeps (Jan 29, 2010)

I had an Akita, God rest his soul. 

He loved his family and was great with my young kids. He loved to shake hands with our guest and be the life of the party. He had an uncanny sense of when folks were not welcome or simply had no business around our place. 

If he had a fault it was his aggressiveness and dominance toward other dogs and deer. He sleeped on the same pad with the cat, but never passed a dog he didn't want to fight. When he was 10 months old he got a doe down on the ground. It wiggled and squirmed and got away, but it went to the mat for a moment.

There was not a lot of barking and growling, he just a intense no-nonsense look that said leave now, I am not saying it again. Nobody really ever pushed their luck with him and that was a good thing.


----------

